# steering assy



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the "middle piece" called ?
I see it is not part of the available front end rebuild kits.
confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe it is called a drag link,


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

a.k.a. Center Link......


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you guys!
One mystery at a time


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The center, or drag link is available as a repro. Beware of quality issues!!! IF you can find a NOS one (good luck) or a replacement one from MOOG spend the extra money, as the quality is MUCH better. OF course, if the one you have is not wore out, clean it and use it!!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> The center, or drag link is available as a repro. Beware of quality issues!!! IF you can find a NOS one (good luck) or a replacement one from MOOG spend the extra money, as the quality is MUCH better. OF course, if the one you have is not wore out, clean it and use it!!


The one on my '68 was worn out, and after looking through the previous owner's receipts I believe it was a repro with less than 30K miles of use. Replaced it with the MOOG heavy duty unit, perfect fit. Haven't driven it yet, though, waiting for my brake kit still.
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember buying a Moog DS754 center link for my first '66 back in '79 for $18. The next time I needed one for another GTO, they were like $45. When I needed one for my '67 back in the late '80's, it was $135 (repro, oe no longer available) and it lasted about 10,000 miles. I put another one on about 20,000 miles ago, and so far, so good. The old Moog units would last a long time, but the repro's are sometimes a crap shoot. Good luck.


----------

